# Safety vest or not?



## EquineGirl1965 (Dec 22, 2012)

Yes. If your horse is prone to bucking to the point where you are thrown, I would wear a vest along with your helmet. I have a vest, I generally only use it when on a newly acquired horse...but I'm considering the wisdom of that. My Quarab mare is mostly great under saddle but she shies and she will buck or pig-root from time to time. I have never come off her...but there's always a first time.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Yes.

She should be reprimanded for ALL bucks. That's something that you should be taking more seriously.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

If you have to ask, then the answer is yes to the vest.

And the bucking should be dealt with. Not acceptable, no matter how small.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Kavala said:


> I don't do any serious riding, I am training her to jump but not huge jumps. Shes just an endurance horse.
> 
> "Just" an endurance horse? That's fairly serious, at least I thought it was when I did that years ago. I'd suggest getting the vest.
> Finding out the cause of that buck would be a good idea. Do you have someone who can watch you when you go into a canter to see if maybe you are doing something to cause the buck. An experienced pair of eyes can be helpful.


----------



## alyssajacques (Nov 13, 2013)

Yes, You should be wearing a vest if she is bucking, and when you are jumping of course! Even if they are small jumps, things can always go wrong per say, and you want to be safe just in case.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I own a vest, because it sounded like a good idea... But have never once used it xD


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Safety vest, yes. Good idea.
A trainer would be a good one too...


----------

